# RAW files open with red/pink tint?



## phild2k (Dec 6, 2014)

When I open my RAW files from my Nikon D810 in Oloneo PhotoEngine they all have a red/pink tint to them, even though the corresponding JPEGs look normal. I have this same issue when viewing my Nikon's RAW files with all viewing software (not just Oloneo) with the only exception being Nikon's own picture viewing software. I tried downloading the very latest NEFCDC from Nikon but that still didn't address the problem.

On top of this, Lightroom doesn't even recognise the NEF format of my D810.

Please help!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like all your software needs updating to properly decode D810 NEFs.

Every camera model has a different and distinct NEF structure. ... even within the same brand.

The D810 is new enough that your software probably didn't include it when you purchased/downloaded it.

Head to the software's websites and search for updates.


----------



## Alexr25 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lightroom introduced D810 support in version 5.6, if you are running any version of 5 you can upgrade for free to the latest version which is currently 5.7. If you are running a version older than 5 you are going to have to buy a the new lightroom or sign up for the $10/month plan.


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 7, 2014)

yep, that usually means you photo software is not decoding the RAW photos from your camera correctly,   sounds like that software needs to be updated.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 7, 2014)

Just download the Free Nikon View NX2 and see if the RAW file open ok in that, if they do, you have a raw codec problem.

Nikon Imaging | Global Site | ViewNX 2&trade;

John.


----------



## phild2k (Dec 7, 2014)

Alexr25 said:


> Lightroom introduced D810 support in version 5.6, if you are running any version of 5 you can upgrade for free to the latest version which is currently 5.7. If you are running a version older than 5 you are going to have to buy a the new lightroom or sign up for the $10/month plan.



Yes, I definitely suspected this was the issue with Lightroom, I'm currently using version 4, guess I'll fork out for the newest version. Oloneo is somewhat confusing, though, as I have their latest version and they claim to support the D810 - RAW File Support


----------



## phild2k (Dec 7, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Just download the Free Nikon View NX2 and see if the RAW file open ok in that, if they do, you have a raw codec problem.
> 
> Nikon Imaging | Global Site | ViewNX 2&trade;
> 
> John.



I already have this software, it came with the camera. Yes the RAW files can be viewed normally within it.


----------



## phild2k (Dec 7, 2014)

On a side note, what software do you guys use to combine your bracket shots?


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2014)

You can still use LR 4 if you convert the D810 Raw files from Nikon's .nef file type to Adobe's .dng file type using Adobe's free DNG converter.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2014)

phild2k said:


> On a side note, what software do you guys use to combine your bracket shots?



Combine for what end?  HDR? Focus stacks?


----------



## Alexr25 (Dec 7, 2014)

phild2k said:


> Yes, I definitely suspected this was the issue with Lightroom, I'm currently using version 4, guess I'll fork out for the newest version.


Just be aware that Lightroom 6 is due to be released fairly soon (rumour has it around March 2015) so that is something to keep  in mind if you are thinking of buying the full version of LR5.


----------



## mcap1972 (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you post a sample?


----------

